# How many orchestras start the concert with the national anthem?



## Radames

I guess this became the fashion after 9/11 in the US. I have never heard any Canadian orchestra do it. Glens Falls plays it at the start of the season and only then. What do you think about that practice? Is it a distraction? Should they do it or not? I just read that the Fort Worth Symphony recently drew criticism over its practice of playing the anthem before every concert. http://www.star-telegram.com/entertainment/arts-culture/article34761564.html
Here Leon Botstein says:
"...to repeat it at every concert is a kind of cheap patriotism. It has, unfortunately, a negative effect. It's like repeating a prayer every day without understanding its meaning." http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/star-spangled-banner-out-place-orchestra-concerts/

I can agree with that. I'm OK with it at the beginning of the season.


----------



## arpeggio

I play with three groups and I am an alternant with a fourth. We play it before every concert except the Christmas concerts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I can certainly understand the negative effect it may have. Cheap patriotism for sure. In Australia it's very rarely heard anyway, maybe only on special occasions like Australia Day, ANZAC day etc. and _never_ in a concert setting. However, if an Australian orchestra were to visit another country I can understand the meaning and purpose behind playing the other country's national anthem at the start of a concert as a form of respect and thankfulness.


----------



## nightscape

Philadelphia Orchestra only plays it before the very first concert of the season and that's it.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

I can't remember any concert starting with a national anthem. I suppose there may be some who see it as a good thing but I don't.


----------



## papsrus

nightscape said:


> Philadelphia Orchestra only plays it before the very first concert of the season and that's it.


I think this is more typical. First concert of the season is what my local orchestra does, too. It's a nice touch to kick off the season, but to do it before every concert as Fort Worth apparently does is a bit much.


----------



## joen_cph

Never happens here. Out of the question too.


----------



## ptr

joen_cph said:


> Never happens here. Out of the question too.


My response would be the same! I believe that us Scandinavians are a bit shy about celebrating nationality outside giant sports events.

/ptr


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ptr said:


> My response would be the same! I believe that us Scandinavians are a bit shy about celebrating nationality outside giant sports events.
> 
> /ptr


I've heard from many that extreme patriotism is typical of the United States, not so much other countries.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ptr said:


> My response would be the same! I believe that us Scandinavians are a bit shy about celebrating nationality outside giant sports events.
> 
> /ptr


Not shy - more tastefully discreet, maybe?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I've never heard that happen in New Zealand.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MoonlightSonata said:


> I've never heard that happen in New Zealand.


New Zealand, in my opinion anyway, is probably one of the most advanced countries in the world. Your patriotism has a huge amount of Maori culture in it.....Australia is still in the dark ages when it comes to recognising indigenous cultures in the arts. One composer, Moya Henderson I believe, was adamantly against the celebrations of the bicentennial of the 1788 landing of the first fleet (which started the whole 'whites are superior' thing in this country) that she composed a piece of music called 'Celebration 40,000' to recognise and celebrate Australian indigenous cultures, the oldest cultures on the planet still living today.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> New Zealand, in my opinion anyway, is probably one of the most advanced countries in the world. Your patriotism has a huge amount of Maori culture in it.....Australia is still in the dark ages when it comes to recognising indigenous cultures in the arts. One composer, Moya Henderson I believe, was adamantly against the celebrations of the bicentennial of the 1788 landing of the first fleet (which started the whole 'whites are superior' thing in this country) that she composed a piece of music called 'Celebration 40,000' to recognise and celebrate Australian indigenous cultures, the oldest cultures on the planet still living today.


That sounds like a very interesting piece of music, I shall see if I can find it on YouTube.

*Edit:* It doesn't seem to be there.


----------



## perempe

our New Year's concert (Hungarian State Opera) started with the national anthem, but it is an exception.


----------



## Pugg

joen_cph said:


> Never happens here. Out of the question too.


Only when our king and queen come to a special event.
They don't even like classical :lol:


----------



## The nose

I think i could die for laughing if they start a concert with the Swiss anthem. We only listen to that on 1st August (National Day) or in the army.


----------

